# Gunsmith - Lansing Area?



## mark_X (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all, new to the site and the area. Looking for any recommendations for a trustworthy gunsmith/shop within an hour drive of the Lansing area. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

About an hour to hour and ten minutes East of you along I69...

www.williamsgunsight.com

Someone might know of someone closer, but their work and reputation goes back for decades. It might also depend on what you want done too. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I had Total Firearms in Mason do some work for me and I wasn't impressed. I've heard a lot of good things about Williams.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

These folks are top notch, might be closer to an hour and 20 minutes.
http://dickwilliamsgunshop.com/


----------



## mark_X (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look them up.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Dave nichols has a gun shop in bath. Not sure of the name. He is a pretty good smith.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 1dlamb (Dec 27, 2010)

Mid-Michigan Guns and Gear is the name of Big Dave's shop in Bath.
Nice guy, friendly and knowledgable.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not sure what you need done but John Pierce is a rifle builder, ground up builds on his action and rebuilds on others. Right in Lansing.

http://pierceengineeringltd.com/products.html


----------

